# Solved: weedeater--what am i doin wrong?



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

what am i doin wrong? I'm asking because the weedeater SHOULDN'T be at fault, it's a toro.
I have the right guage line in it. I have the line wound the correct direction. yet every time I press the 'trigger' the line snaps off inside the hub.


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

Um, this is a bit far from computers but...

If the line is too long in the weekeater then it breaks off, only pull the line out enough for it to turn within the space provided but not touching the sides, oh and remember to wear gloggles because even a very tiny stone can cause a lot of bother if it gets under the eyelid.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

fleamailman said:


> Um, this is a bit far from computers but...
> 
> If the line is too long in the weekeater then it breaks off, only pull the line out enough for it to turn within the space provided but not touching the sides, oh and remember to wear gloggles because even a very tiny stone can cause a lot of bother if it gets under the eyelid.


not being critical fleamail butttt.....

This is the do it yourself forum 

and he or she indicated the line broke off inside the hub


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

how about a model for the weedeater. maybe that would shed some light

normally one can buy the end/bottom as a unit and maybe that is the solution.

you could take the unit to a place that sells parts and repairs and i bet they will be able to tell you what is going on. i am guessing something is stripped but not sure


----------



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

Mod. # 51355

and yes, the line is always short enough to clear the 'slicer' and still breaking INSIDE the hub

I'll wait to see if more replies come up before taking action........its a cheap unit......hoping it's just some little known secret fix to solve this 
---------------------------------------



wacor said:


> how about a model for the weedeater. maybe that would shed some light
> 
> normally one can buy the end/bottom as a unit and maybe that is the solution.
> 
> you could take the unit to a place that sells parts and repairs and i bet they will be able to tell you what is going on. i am guessing something is stripped but not sure


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

cant get on the toro site.

something must be catching on the inside when it starting to turn. cant help you without seeing how it goes together

sorry

good luck


----------



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

......like this sig



wacor said:


> If you think I have helped you ... it must have been an accident


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

and your point is ??

if i cant get onto the site at toro then i would not have a clue how to help

if you are having fun then go to advanced and put in a smiley or whatever

otherwise i will not bother further 

your call


----------



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

Cruisin the net lookin at opinions........toro weedeaters aren't worth spit.....I'm trashin mine...........thanks for the input aanyway


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

I say it's cheap line - buy better line - maybe that'll help


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

unstresst said:


> Cruisin the net lookin at opinions........toro weedeaters aren't worth spit.....I'm trashin mine...........thanks for the input aanyway


that one is electric correct?

i did see that much as i recall

there are some better battery ones out there now if you only need general wacking


----------



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

electric yes.....had a different brand before....bought used .......it lasted a year then started doing just what the toro did.......that's what made me think I was doing something wrong..............is there a 'trick' to winding the line?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

if there is a trick to winding the line i never was aware of it.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

electric weeb eaters are very cheaply made, the best you can get is a homelite or sthil


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

www.toro.com comes up for me try it


----------



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

lexmarks567 said:


> www.toro.com comes up for me try it


-------------
the only useful thing i found at toro.com was where to send my gripes
----------
anyhoo.....i've tossed the weadeater.......gonna check out some sthils or homelites


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll second the cheap line or not large enough line. Try a heavier gauge.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

unstresst said:


> -------------
> the only useful thing i found at toro.com was where to send my gripes
> ----------
> anyhoo.....i've tossed the weadeater.......gonna check out some sthils or homelites


 but be prepared to pay for sthil , they are a bit pricy , but worth it:up:


----------



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll have to grit teeth and bear it.....it beats hand clippers and anger fits over nonfunctional toros.........and gotta figure this ratio into it too: price of good eater / price of payin somebody every two weeks


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

has it always done this.When you said the other trimmer did it were you useing the same line in it as you are now


----------



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

the toro: bought new......took it out of the box, used it with no problem ......for 10 minutes......the line problem started and it never worked right since.
---------
the previous trimmer .......i dont remember brand........it worked fine for a year or more, then it started with that line breaking problem..........pull the trigger and the line snaps off inside the hub..............rewind the line, try again and whack, the line snaps off again in just 10 to 30 seconds.


----------

